# DAILY BIBLE VERSE..



## glass man (Jan 9, 2014)

I was going to add   a BIBLE VERSE to the  thread SAND CHIP started a good while ago  "A DAILY BIBLE VERSE"...found the thread ..but no way to add to it....WHY NOT ?HELP MODERATORS!! THANK YE! Maybe just start it over again?  " A SOFT WORD TURNS AWAY WRATH,BUT A HARSH WORD STIRS UP ANGER" PROVERBS...


----------



## glass man (Jan 9, 2014)

"JESUS WEPT" shortest verse in the BIBLE,but speaks volumes!! JESUS came to understand our pain here...the heat...the cold...the hunger.the tiredness...and feeling the pain of others around him when a loved one dies...that was when JESUS CRIED..HE knew LAZARUS was fixing to be raise from the dead..so that was not why HE  cried...I believe HE cried  because  of the pain of all those around HIM were feeling  about a loved one being dead...Maybe JESUS felt the loss...hurt ..pain of it all..THE BIBLE SAYS "HE GROANED IN HIS SPIRIT" and then "JESUS WEPT" Now JESUS SITS AT THE RIGHT HAND OF GOD AND FOR THOSE OF US THAT BELIEVE ..JESUS TELLS THE FATHER "I KNOW HOW THAT FEELS..." before CHRIST came to earth GOD HAD NO IDEA OF HOW IT FELT TO BE HUMAN  AND ALL THE PAIN HERE!!!


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2014)

PHILIPPIANS 4:13 - "I CAN DO ALL THINGS THOUGH HIM THAT STRENGTHENS ME"


----------



## glass man (Jan 12, 2014)

2 TIMOTHY 1:7 -"FOR GOD GAVE US A SPIRIT NOT OF FEAR BUT OF POWER AND LOVE AND SELF-CONTROL"


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought about the DBV from time to time, but got out of the habit with being the only one ever posting and from it seeming to rub several members the wrong way, but thank you, Jamie for starting it up again.  May not be daily, but I'll try to post one from time to time. *Psalms 51:10-12*
10. Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.

 11. Cast me not away from thy presence; and take not thy holy spirit from me.

 12. Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2014)

Would the Quran get a daily shot too? I'd hope so.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 14, 2014)

*I John 3:1*
Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 14, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 16, 2014)

*II Corinthians 5:10*
For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ; that every one may receive the things _done_ in _his_ body according to that he hath done, whether _it be_ good or bad.


----------



## qmay (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Jimbo [light]


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2014)

*John 6:35*
And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 18, 2014)

OsiaBoyce said:
			
		

> Would the Quran get a daily shot too? I'd hope so.



Isn't this thread titled Daily Bible Verse? If you're not just trying to stir up trouble, why not start another thread and see how that goes? 

Nice thread Jamie.

PD


----------



## sandchip (Jan 21, 2014)

*Hebrews 13:15*
By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually, that is, the fruit of _our_ lips giving thanks to his name.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 22, 2014)

*Ephesians 4:25-32*Therefore, putting away falsehood, speak the truth, each one to his neighbor, for we are members one of another. Be angry but do not sin; do not let the sun set on your anger, and do not leave room for the devil. The thief must no longer steal, but rather labor, doing honest work with his [own] hands, so that he may have something to share with one in need. No foul language should come out of your mouths, but only such as is good for needed edification, that it may impart grace to those who hear. And do not grieve the holy Spirit of God, with which you were sealed for the day of redemption. All bitterness, fury, anger, shouting, and reviling must be removed from you, along with all malice. [And] be kind to one another, compassionate, forgiving one another as God has forgiven you in Christ.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 23, 2014)

*1 Peter 4:8-11*Above all, let your love for one another be intense, because love covers a multitude of sins. Be hospitable to one another without complaining. As each one has received a gift, use it to serve one another as good stewards of God’s varied grace. Whoever preaches, let it be with the words of God; whoever serves, let it be with the strength that God supplies, so that in all things God may be glorified through Jesus Christ, to whom belong glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 25, 2014)

*John 15:12*This is my commandment: that you should love one another


----------



## sandchip (Jan 26, 2014)

*Revelation 3:3,19*
3. Remember therefore how thou hast received and heard, and hold fast, and repent. If therefore thou shalt not watch, I will come on thee as a thief, and thou shalt not know what hour I will come upon thee.

 19. As many as I love, I rebuke and chasten: be zealous therefore, and repent.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 29, 2014)

*Matthew 26:41*
Watch and pray, that ye enter not into temptation: the spirit indeed _is_ willing, but the flesh _is_ weak.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 31, 2014)

*Hebrews 13:6*
_Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have; God is pleased by sacrifices of that kind._


----------



## glass man (Feb 2, 2014)

1st JOHN 4:16 - "God is love ;and he/she that dwelleth in  LOVE  abides in GOD,and GOD abides in him/her"......LOVE IS THE WAY WITH GOD!!!


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 4, 2014)

_COLOSSIANS 3:15-17_ *... let the peace of Christ control your hearts, the peace into which you were also called in one body. And be thankful. Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly, as in all wisdom you teach and admonish one another, singing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs with gratitude in your hearts to God. And whatever you do, in word or in deed, do everything in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God the Father through him.*


----------



## glass man (Feb 6, 2014)

1st JOHN 1:8 & 9..1:8 "If we say we have no sin ,we deceive ourselves,and the truth is not in us." 1:9 "If we confess our sins ,HE is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness"


----------



## glass man (Feb 6, 2014)

Penn Digger said:
			
		

> OsiaBoyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   THANKS TOM..But the credit goes to JIMMY {SANDCHIP} who started this a good while back...I just continued it. Also Pat since this is GENERAL CHAT..I guess you can start your own  thread with quotes from the QURAN..if you want too...I don't believe in it ..as many don't believe in the BIBLE...but if a person don't like ...whatever ...they don't have to go on and read it...this was basically why General Chat was started to begin with.I know you are a good guy and I will stand with you if you want to start a QURAN thing...JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2014)

Collecting is as instinctive in man as in the magpie, and it can be a fruitfully absorbing hobby.McKearin 1978


----------



## glass man (Feb 7, 2014)

Admin said:
			
		

> > Also Pat since this is GENERAL CHAT..I guess you can start your own  thread with quotes from the QURAN..if you want too...I don't believe in it ..as many don't believe in the BIBLE...but if a person don't like ...whatever ...they don't have to go on and read it...this was basically why General Chat was started to begin with.I know you are a good guy and I will stand with you if you want to start a QURAN thing...JAMIE
> 
> 
> 
> Any Quran thread will get deleted and this thread will get deleted if it becomes rancorous. Reminder: Forum rules and etiquette 4) We prefer politics, religion and any other topics that may/will provoke others into breaking rules either 2 or 3 above be left off the site.


  SORRY! I will do my best to not cause trouble of any kind as I have over the years..will just stick to the BIBLE VERSE ALONE!THANK YOU  FOR ALLOWING THIS AND PEACE!! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Feb 7, 2014)

ROMANS 12:18 "If it be possible as  much as lieth in you ,live peaceably with all men "


----------



## sandchip (Feb 8, 2014)

*James 4:7*
Be patient therefore, brethren, unto the coming of the Lord. Behold, the husbandman waiteth for the precious fruit of the earth, and hath long patience for it, until he receive the early and latter rain.


----------



## glass man (Feb 9, 2014)

1st CORINTHIANS 16:14-LET ALL YOUR THINGS BE DONE WITH CHARITY [LOVE]


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 10, 2014)

_MATTHEW 7:13-14_*Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the road broad that leads to destruction, and those who enter through it are many. How narrow the gate and constricted the road that leads to life. And those who find it are few.*


----------



## epgorge (Feb 11, 2014)

Praise Jesus' Holy name! Amen!!Ep


----------



## epgorge (Feb 11, 2014)

One of our members Mom just passed away. God Bless your Mom, Cookie!Ep


----------



## glass man (Feb 12, 2014)

JOHN 3:17 "For GOD sent not HIS SON into the world to condemn the world ;but that the world through HIM might be saved"


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 13, 2014)

_1 Thessalonians 4:3–5_*For this is the will of God, your sanctification; that is, that you abstain from sexual immorality; that each of you know how to possess his own vessel in sanctification and honor, not in lustful passion, like the Gentiles who do not know God*


----------



## glass man (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the MOM dying.praying for the member and the family.  Will put a verse each day or when I can from the "LOVE CHAPTER" in the BIBLE  1st CORINTHIANS.. it tells what love is and is not..it says Charity..that = love in this context.. starting with the 1st verse 1st CORINTHIANS 1:"Though I speak with the tongues of men and angels ,and have not LOVE ,I am become as sounding brass ,or a tinkling cymbal" [in other words the person's words are no good with out LOVE!!]


----------



## glass man (Feb 18, 2014)

1st CORINTHIANS 13:2 "If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge and if I have a faith that can move mountains ,but do not have LOVE ,I am nothing"


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 18, 2014)

ROMANS 12:1,2 * Therefore I urge you, brethren, by the mercies of God, to present your bodies a living and holy sacrifice, acceptable to God, which is your spiritual service of worship. And do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, so that you may prove what the will of God is, that which is good and acceptable and perfect.*


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 20, 2014)

1 Peter 5:5-11*...clothe yourselves with humility toward one another, for GOD IS OPPOSED TO THE PROUD, BUT GIVES GRACE TO THE HUMBLE. Therefore humble yourselves under the mighty hand of God, that He may exalt you at the proper time, casting all your anxiety on Him, because He cares for you.  Be of sober spirit, be on the alert. Your adversary, the devil, prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour.  But resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same experiences of suffering are being accomplished by your brethren who are in the world.  After you have suffered for a little while, the God of all grace, who called you to His eternal glory in Christ, will Himself perfect, confirm, strengthen and establish you.  To Him be dominion forever and ever. Amen.*


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 21, 2014)

_*Rules for the New Life.* _*Ephesians 4:25-32*Therefore, putting away falsehood, speak the truth, each one to his neighbor, for we are members one of another. Be angry but do not sin; do not let the sun set on your anger, and do not leave room for the devil. The thief must no longer steal, but rather labor, doing honest work with his [own] hands, so that he may have something to share with one in need. No foul language should come out of your mouths, but only such as is good for needed edification, that it may impart grace to those who hear. And do not grieve the holy Spirit of God, with which you were sealed for the day of redemption. All bitterness, fury, anger, shouting, and reviling must be removed from you, along with all malice. [And] be kind to one another, compassionate, forgiving one another as God has forgiven you in Christ.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 22, 2014)

*Ephesians 5:1-5*So be imitators of God, as beloved children, and live in love, as Christ loved us and handed himself over for us as a sacrificial offering to God for a fragrant aroma. Immorality or any impurity or greed must not even be mentioned among you, as is fitting among holy ones, no obscenity or silly or suggestive talk, which is out of place, but instead, thanksgiving. Be sure of this, that no immoral or impure or greedy person, that is, an idolater, has any inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and of God.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 23, 2014)

*Ephesians 5:6-14*Let no one deceive you with empty arguments, for because of these things the wrath of God is coming upon the disobedient. So do not be associated with them. For you were once darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Live as children of light, for light produces every kind of goodness and righteousness and truth. Try to learn what is pleasing to the Lord. Take no part in the fruitless works of darkness; rather expose them, for it is shameful even to mention the things done by them in secret; but everything exposed by the light becomes visible, for everything that becomes visible is light. Therefore, it says:“Awake, O sleeper, 
 and arise from the dead, 
 and Christ will give you light.”


----------



## sandchip (Feb 25, 2014)

*James 4:8,10*
8. Draw nigh to God, and he will draw nigh to you. Cleanse _your_ hands, _ye_ sinners; and purify _your_ hearts, _ye_ double minded.

 10. Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.


----------



## glass man (Feb 25, 2014)

1st CORINTHIANS  13-3 "If I give all I possess to the poor and though I give my body to be burned,but have not LOVE,I gain nothing."


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 27, 2014)

*Ephesians 3:17–19*... may Christ dwell in your hearts through faith; that you, rooted and grounded in love, may have strength to comprehend with all the holy ones what is the breadth and length and height and depth, and to know the love of Christ that surpasses knowledge, so that you may be filled with all the fullness of God.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 1, 2014)

*John 3:36*
He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2014)

1st CORINTHIANS 13:4.."LOVE is patient,LOVE is kind,It does not envy,it does not boast,it is not proud


----------



## Dugout (Mar 5, 2014)

1 PETER 3:12For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, and his ears are open to their prayers; but the face of the Lord is against those who do evil.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 6, 2014)

*Proverbs 8:32-36*
32. Now therefore hearken unto me, O ye children: for blessed _are they that_ keep my ways.

 33. Hear instruction, and be wise, and refuse it not.

 34. Blessed _is_ the man that heareth me, watching daily at my gates, waiting at the posts of my doors.

 35. For whoso findeth me findeth life, and shall obtain favour of the Lord.

 36. But he that sinneth against me wrongeth his own soul: all they that hate me love death.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 15, 2014)

*Ecclesiastes 11:9,10*
9. Rejoice, O young man, in thy youth; and let thy heart cheer thee in the days of thy youth, and walk in the ways of thine heart, and in the sight of thine eyes: but know thou, that for all these _things_ God will bring thee into judgment.

 10. Therefore remove sorrow from thy heart, and put away evil from thy flesh: for childhood and youth _are_ vanity.


----------



## glass man (Mar 31, 2014)

1st CORINTHIANS 13:5 "It  [LOVE] does not dishonor others ,it is not self seeking,it is not easily angered,  it keeps no record of wrongs"


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 3, 2014)

*James 4:7*Submit to God; resist the devil and he will take flight. Draw close to God, and He will draw close to you.


----------

